# PBL and Research



## SaneelaAltaf (Nov 19, 2007)

Would someone kindly post some websites which have online PBL forums? And please could anybody tell me what to do if I want to commence upon some research?Also share xperiences.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

what do you mean by pbl forums???
PBLs are research stuff search a bit na du usually get all your answers after searching for few


----------

